# H



## Mariah030 (May 19, 2017)

B


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: He is going to Vegas to see her again should I confront?*

How is he paying for the hotels and travel? Can you get access to his credit card statements? 

I'd ask to see his itinerary and plane tickets. You should also be able to locate him via GPS on his phone, especially if you two have iPhones. 

Is this marriage worth saving? Or would busting him give you the closure you need?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: He is going to Vegas to see her again should I confront?*

@Mariah030, you say you plan on hiring a PI. What will you accomplish by confronting him there? Is it worth the added expense and distress? Perhaps it would be better to focus on your next steps and let the PI get you all the evidence you need.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: He is going to Vegas to see her again should I confront?*

I do not think that it is wise for you to confront him in Vegas. That's is unnecessary drama that will only make you look bad. You will most likely feel humiliated after confronting him and this other woman. What would be the point of you putting yourself through that?

Instead, it would be wise to have the PI get photos of him and this woman. That is more than enough evidence of an affair.


Do you live in a state that allows for fault divorce? The photos would go a long way to proving his infidelity in court if you can go this route. In a few states, infidelity can lead to the innocent spouse getting a much better financial settlement out of the divorce.

Instead of flying off to Vegas for this overly dramatic confrontation you are thinking of, use your time right now to prepare for divorce.

Get his phone records, any on line evidence you can find to prove a divorce. See if the PI can find out this woman's name, address, etc. Find out about her.

Once you can prove beyond a doubt that he is cheating, see a lawyer and have the lawyer file for divorce. Too bad you could not have him served in Vegas.

When he gets back from this trip to Vegas, do not have sex with him. Having sex with a cheating spouse is considered forgiving them legally. So this should be the end of your sex life with your husband.

You would probably benefit from reading the book "Surviving an Affair" by Dr. Harley.


----------

